# help stop the jerking!!



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have an 87 with z24 it idles a little rough but has decent power until i get into higher rpm's then the engine starts to jerk. I've done a complete tune up and changed a ton of vaccum lines and still does the same. Can anyone plz help?


----------



## Fnztakedown (Feb 25, 2010)

check your fuel pump, check allll your gas lines you can. sounds as if you might have a leak and its spraying somewhere when you hit the higher rpms. had a toyota that had the same similar experience and i was puzzled because i went through 40 bucks in gas in three days on a 4 cyl, got underneath that biz and BAM fuel leak all over my gas tank. also check your carb you might have a fuel shortage to the bowls maybe increasing the gas to air ratio. lemme know any more problems you run across. best of luck
Infamousnissan.com's
Fnztakedown
:givebeer:


----------

